# mortise pal or dowelmax ???



## rustman272 (Jun 23, 2009)

hello everybody
i have been in the market for a loose tenon jig and with all the choices out there is pretty hard choice. i have came down to two choices. the mortis pal or the dowelmax. i know they both are expensive!!! mortise pal with upcut bit $300.00 and the dowelmax $310.00. i do alot of project that use mortis and tenon joint. just wondering peoples opinion on the two jig. i know the choice is mine, but would like the opinion of some of my fellow woodworkers out there.

thanks much 
gary


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gary

If you don't have your head set up yet you may want to take a look at the Craftsman, that you can find on eBay at the right price..with just a little bit of rework, it a great M & T jig....see below...

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/10133-birch-m-t-jig.html


Plus this post by Trap

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/8240-home-brew-mortise-pal.html
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/7667-mortise-pal-jig.html

======




rustman272 said:


> hello everybody
> i have been in the market for a loose tenon jig and with all the choices out there is pretty hard choice. i have came down to two choices. the mortis pal or the dowelmax. i know they both are expensive!!! mortise pal with upcut bit $300.00 and the dowelmax $310.00. i do alot of project that use mortis and tenon joint. just wondering peoples opinion on the two jig. i know the choice is mine, but would like the opinion of some of my fellow woodworkers out there.
> 
> thanks much
> gary


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hi Gary,

I am leaning towards the mortise pal. I agree with Trap, there is nothing so mysterious about this jig that it cannot be copied. I started working on it this weekend but need a trip to the hardware store to complete it. But with what I have so far, I think this will work. I will try to post pics later. I am even cheaper than Trap, I am making my own templates. Cost should be less than $10. If you need the machined metal jig I am certain it would withstand a hurricane...I just like to make these things myself


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I really like the look of the mortisepal. It would be a great project for an A level student at school. My dept is getting a Laser cutter/engraver in September, so templates and jigs in some plastics will be cut. The mortisepal templates would be easy to do.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The mortisepal is more versatile, do you need all the bits right now? Why not make your own version. Either in metal or wood. It is pretty basic stuff. The only tricky detail is the centre marking indicator. It is really a rather neat bit of machining to get the indicator pip. A bit of thought has gone into this product. I shall get some alloy bar and silver steel rods in anticipation.


----------



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

I broke down and bought the "new" Mortise Pal when it was on sale and really like it.

Jim


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have the original BeadLock - before they were taken over by Rockler.

This is simple and easy to use.

James


----------



## rustman272 (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks everybody
i might try to make a mortise pal. it does look like it can be done pretty easy. i know upcut bit are pretty expensive. as for the dowelmax i think it would be easier with a drill than a router setup for the mortise pal in my opinion. and dowel stock would be cheaper than mortise stock and easier to make or buy. this is just my opinion guys and thanks for all whoe gave input
gary


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Hi Gary,

I really need to post some pics soon! But I did manage to build and use something similar to the mortise pal. It was not all that difficult and it worked rather nicely. I had 68 mortises to cut for my router table build (pics coming I promise) and the jig was definitely the way to go. The mortises came out nice and clean, and best of all consistent in length and placement every time. 
BTW, You can get a 1/2" upcut spiral from MCLS for $35...it is the one I used for this project.
MLCS solid carbide spiral bits
Also, if you are serious there is also the bit sets:
MLCS solid carbide bit sets


----------

